# Rats go anywhere with you?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you take ratties with you anywhere? Wondering where some of yours venture


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

We just brought our girls to San Francisco with us (from Denver) because they had a med schedule. 

We take Guinness geocaching. 

My Tobias (RIP) used to ride around with me in the car everywhere I went practically (he's the one in the peafishing picture).

-Rozaylia


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Indigo_Paradox; the pea fishing pic of Tobias is so cute! . They've been around a bit then on adventures.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks! 

-Rozaylia


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

daisy used to come everywhere with me


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

My girls will be embarking on a two-day road trip across half of the country in just a few weeks. I bet they're excited LOL.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

In the past 2 days Mine have been to Cali, Oregon, and Washington. They will be going thru Utah and Nevada too in a few weeks then all the way back to Cali.


----------



## Zoe.H (Aug 4, 2008)

yes... rosie goes EVERY WHERE with me. i take her with me to my mom's office, i take her with me to the movies, to almost ANY restaurant, to the pet store, to wal mart, or any other store, to people's houses, (only friends who are comfortable with rats) i take her to the park, to the mall, i took her swimming at a beach, i would take her any where, but my mom doesn't let me take her EVERY where...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Zoe.H said:


> yes... rosie goes EVERY WHERE with me. i take her with me to my mom's office, i take her with me to the movies, to almost ANY restaurant, to the pet store, to wal mart, or any other store, to people's houses, (only friends who are comfortable with rats) i take her to the park, to the mall, i took her swimming at a beach, i would take her any where, but my mom doesn't let me take her EVERY where...


Wow, she definately gets about! You weren't joking when you said everywhere :lol:. Restaurants though? I thought there would definately be some objections to that.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh wow Zoe she goes everywhere :lol: Does she just sit with you or is she harnessed or anything ?
TBH though I wouldn't just take them out and about everywhere you know, all the time, cos they could get really sick


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

My sister brought my ratties from California to NJ last summer- we inherited some of hers

We took them to Lancaster, PA from NJ and in a couple of weeks we are taking them to Ohio for a vacation and in December we are taking them to Lancaster again


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine go with me on vacations, to the lake house, to some friends houses, and that's really about it. They would prefer to stay at home and sleep in their hammocks though.


----------



## Abrakyusqueak (Jul 31, 2008)

I sometimes take my rats out with me. I'd like to take them more places, but sometimes, I just don't think the people I'm with (coughmostofmyfamilycough) would appreciate that. My friends and my boyfriend don't mind them though. ;] As we speak, Twix (my only little girl) and I are going to go out now and look for a new cage for a bunny I'm going to be getting soon. =D (Well, we'll be going in a little bit...hehe)


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

My brothers friend took his girls to the BEACH the other day , and let them run about which i thought was bad because other animals could of got , it waves could of got it

Jess x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

junior_j said:


> My brothers friend took his girls to the BEACH the other day , and let them run about which i thought was bad because other animals could of got , it waves could of got it


Run about freely? No lead/harness? 8O


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> junior_j said:
> 
> 
> > My brothers friend took his girls to the BEACH the other day , and let them run about which i thought was bad because other animals could of got , it waves could of got it
> ...


Wow there's so many things wrong with that 8O Could of got snabbed by a seagul or dog or something, got trod on, lost, gone in the sea, could have eaten something dodgy, could get very very sick because there's so much dangerous bacteria on beaches etc ... Wow.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry but I don't see the point of taking rats out for such excursions. 

During the day my rats are asleep so the last thing I'm going to do is wake them up for a trip to the shops or so they can join me for coffee at the cafe down the road. Frankly that'd just be selfish of me because it's not like the rats are going to get any enjoyment out of it. 

In addition I would never subject them to some of the things I've read about here. The beach? Pet shops? Big department stores? Are you kidding me? There are so many things wrong with that I don't even know where to start. 

If you love your rats why expose them to unneccessary stress or danger such as loud noises, bright lights, traffic, other animals such as dogs (have you seen how quickly a dog can lunge at something?) and birds of prey, people, germs and infections.

Sorry if this offends anyone but when I see people parading their rats around in public it doesn't make me think what a great owner they are. Rather the opposite - it makes me think they are not a particularly good owner and they are using that rat to get attention.

My two cents worth.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I have to agree with Zoe :?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I let my boys run around in the grass sometimes on nice days, but I never take them anywhere where they could get eaten or hurt


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I took my rats to the mailbox with me this morning cause the kittens were out and I didn't trust them to not get out without me there and I had to get the mail. It was the first time I had taken them anywhere though.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Max used to go everywhere with me. I mean everywhere. He rode in my coat pocket or on my shoulder. But Max was special... I don't know that I'd do the same now.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

When I walk my dogs, I will have one of my rats sit on my shoulder. He enjoys it.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I probley took my rats out side on my drive way, thats probley as far as i went, oh and there was a one time i forgot my girl was in my hood asleep and drove to my friends.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

zoe9 said:


> Sorry if this offends anyone but when I see people parading their rats around in public it doesn't make me think what a great owner they are. Rather the opposite - it makes me think they are not a particularly good owner and they are using that rat to get attention.


I have no need for this "attention" you speak of... but my rats do enjoy going places with me.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes and my dog enjoys riding unrestrained in the front passenger seat of my car with half her body hanging out the window.

Doesn't mean I let her do it though because it's not safe.

I love my animals and their safety is top priority for me. Animals are like kids really. They don't always know what is best for them so it's up to us as responsible owners to make the decisions for them and to keep them safe. These decisions should be in their best interest, not ours. That is why I will not take my rats out unneccesarily in public, no matter how much I believe they may enjoy it.

If they like riding around on my shoulder or investigating new environments they can do so in the safety of my house and garden.

Can you 100% guarantee the safety of your rats at all times when they are out? If you cannot then I'm sorry, but I do not believe it is worth the risk.

As for that attention seeking thing, whether you need the attention or not I am sure you get it when people spot you with your rats, whether it's just stares or people approaching you and making comments. You may not need the attention but I'm guessing you don't mind it and chances are you probably enjoy it. If you do then I have to question whether your main motivation for taking the rats out is because they really enjoy it, or because you do. 

If I'm wrong about that please feel free to correct me.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I keep them on my person all the time. Don't let them down. Their safety is top priority for me. As for the attention... I don't really care one way or the other. I get stares WITHOUT a rat


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> As for the attention... I don't really care one way or the other. I get stares WITHOUT a rat


LOL

Bravo!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes well done. Good response to the attention seeking comment.

As for the rest I'm still not convinced. I don't agree with taking rats out in public and I probably never will be. 

I do not believe it's in the rats best interest and I do not believe it can ever be 100% risk-free for the rats.

To each their own though.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Are your rats 100% safe outside their cages? Yet you let them out.
100% safety is an unreasonable expectation. Common sense should be enough to keep rats safe. Don't let them run loose. Keep them away from predators and out of places they're not welcome, that sort of thing.
I take my kids everywhere with me, too. I'm funny that way. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## G-lant (Jul 8, 2008)

Zoe.H said:


> yes... rosie goes EVERY WHERE with me. i take her with me to my mom's office, i take her with me to the movies, to almost ANY restaurant, to the pet store, to wal mart, .......


how do you bring your rat around with you? in a container?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Probably in a purse or hoodie where she can't be seen. I have a big leather purse for rat-hiding  Don't use it often though.


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

Frankie is coming on holiday with us next week to the Isle of Skye. I asked him, and he is very excited  He's been to the Lakes with us twice too, but I would never think about taking him on a day trip anywhere, or to the shp]ops or anything like that. The only reason he's coming with us on hols is because none of us can even think of being parted from him for as long as two weeks, plus since he hurt his leg he's been even mored spolit......although, he can put some weight on it now


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Zoe.H said:


> yes... rosie goes EVERY WHERE with me. i take her with me to my mom's office, i take her with me to the movies, to almost ANY restaurant, to the pet store, to wal mart, or any other store, to people's houses, (only friends who are comfortable with rats) i take her to the park, to the mall, i took her swimming at a beach, i would take her any where, but my mom doesn't let me take her EVERY where...


haha how do you get her to stay still during a movie? lol I wish my munchkins were well behaved enough to take them places. Although I don't recommend you take them to pet stores with you anymore. Probably not the best idea. They could get germies or other diseases from any other rats or animals that might be there.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> Are your rats 100% safe outside their cages? Yet you let them out.
> 100% safety is an unreasonable expectation. Common sense should be enough to keep rats safe. Don't let them run loose. Keep them away from predators and out of places they're not welcome, that sort of thing.
> I take my kids everywhere with me, too. I'm funny that way.
> 
> ...



Oh I agree. Life is full of risks and 100% safety is hard to guarantee. Every time we leave the house and get in our car to go to work or school or the shops we are taking a risk. However we have to do these things in order to live. 

Our rats do not.

That's the point I'm trying to make. I don't agree with exposing rats to unnecessary risk by taking them out in public when they can have just as much fun spending time with us at home. Yes, it probably won't be 100% risk free at home either, but it's lot safer because they will not be exposed to things we have no control over. 

Rats don't need to come out with us to the shops or cinema. That's an optional activity we decide they're going to do. 

My stand on that is if it's optional and there are any risks involved for the rat, then it's not worth doing.

Meanwhile yes, common sense should be enough to keep rats safe, but that's not something we are necessarily seeing in this thread with some of the places people think it's okay to take their rats such as restaurants, beaches and pet shops.

But as I said to each their own. 

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

I take my rat (now have two so it'll soon be both going out with me) to Petsmart when I go looking for toys. I also take her in to Hobby Lobby and some little shops. If it doesn't sell food or have a NO PETS sign on the door, I walk in with her.  I've only been kicked out once, and that was because they had a no pets rule and they just didn't have it on the door.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't take my rats shopping or anything. When I take them to the vet (they just sit on my shoulder in the car and waiting room...hide in my hair if they get scared or my jacket if I'm wearing one), the only other place they've been is the petstore once because I needed to pick something up on the way back from the vet...and I went to get Carside to go at the 99 for dinner one night coming back from the vet. 

I would get really nervous taking my rats other places. The only other thing I would consider would be to take them with me on a vacation.


----------

